# Baume & Mercier Capeland S Xxl



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I owe a HUGE thanks to Jason and JonW for their inspiration, advice, and assistance. The Capeland S XXL has been on my list since I first saw it here and at www.deskdivers.com. After a handful of half-ass attempts, I finally got focused and snagged one.

Here's the first round of pics I took over the weekend...

*Sunrise / Sunset *(yes, I'm obsessing over the dome, I know)














































More in a moment...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Rich your pictures are top quality, I'm a big fan of domed crystals and that is one hell of a dome


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Very nice







and good to see some wrist shots - it is huge







I guess the clue is in the title


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great shots there Rich, glad you like it, its hard to explain how good it is without actually holding it isnt it?

Youve inspired me to break out the rubber , I havent really tried it on that yet...

Yours looks much more yellow in the Florida sun!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Great pictures Rich, and glad you've finally got it.









Looks like the weather there is a little better than in London









Rich


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Phil - thanks, but I really don't have a clue. I strapped on the watch, held the camera in my free hand, held my breath, and tried to push the little button on top without moving.

Stanford - it's sizeable, but I also have stupidly skinny forearms.

Jason - yeah, you're right...before Friday I've only ever seen pictures and they simply don't do it justice. The rubber is quite cool...I keep switching between the two...because I can.









The Florida sun also makes Englishmen much more RED.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

SharkBike said:


> Phil - thanks, but I really don't have a clue. I strapped on the watch, held the camera in my free hand, held my breath, and tried to push the little button on top without moving.
> 
> The Florida sun also makes Englishmen much more RED.


That's my way of taking pics, so I know it's not easy to get quality pics like these









As for the comment about Englishmen, oh that's so true... been there, got the t-shirt etc...


----------



## Faz 63 (Nov 27, 2007)

A stunning watch i always fancied one of them








what about a lume pic.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool pics Rich.









I agree this watch is far nicer in the hand than in the pics, and its not bad in those... There are even some heathen unbelievers who disliked Ti before they got one of these... 

Here is mine...


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Love this watch, but I've been looking over the weekend and they appear to be somewhat rarer than rocking horse sh!t









Oh well, I'll just leave the cash in my 16613 fund.

Thanks for the pics Rich and Jon


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Not normally a fan of domed crystals but..................very nice I think I might be turning! (domed crystals before anybody gets the wrong idea)!

Well done with the pics very steady hand!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Great pictures Rich (and Jon)! Mine is glued to my arm, but I am still kind of mesmerised looking at your pictures...simply cannot get enough of it







! This morning I could have made some pics of the B&M in the snow as a contrast









all the best

Jan


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

er, not yellow snow I hope.....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JonW said:


> er, not yellow snow I hope.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Well as I said, I could manage writing B&M; However I would have needed another Espresso for "Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL Titanium case yellow Kevlar dial Diver" i guess


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

would love to see some watch and snow pics tho... its 30 deg C here today...


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Rich your pictures are top quality, I'm a big fan of domed crystals and that is one hell of a dome


I couldn't agree more. Enjoy.


----------



## Rich W (Feb 3, 2008)

You know, I'm beginning to regret joining this forum...........its going to cost me a fortune not only in watches like this one (stunning) but my digital camera just doesn't cut it.......so I can see fortunes being invested in photography equiptment just so I can maybe get one pic thats anywhere near as good as any of the above................you b**tards!









Love the watch and love the pictures


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Rich W said:


> You know, I'm beginning to regret joining this forum...........its going to cost me a fortune not only in watches like this one (stunning) but my digital camera just doesn't cut it.......so I can see fortunes being invested in photography equiptment just so I can maybe get one pic thats anywhere near as good as any of the above................you b**tards!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum









Just sit back and enjoy it


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

JonW said:


> would love to see some watch and snow pics tho... its 30 deg C here today...


No snow mate, but how about a nice cool splash of water?










BTW, whinge now about the heat. In another 6 weeks I won't be having any of it!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mate I never winge about the heat until is inthe high 30s... its been 29-32 for a while now... pefect!









Nice water pic... makes me think I should take my B&M to the beach next time...


----------



## Aero (Feb 25, 2008)

What a nice watch!! Great pictures too!


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Great pics of a really cool watch. Have had the pleasure of strapping one of those on & they are so great in the wrist. Congrats.


----------

